# Nut Files 9-42



## Guest (Jan 8, 2019)

I found the *UO-CHIKYU Guitar 6 Nut File set Lite Electric 9-42 Complete Grooves *

$64.53 USD plus about $8 shipping.










I want to replace nuts and deepen the grooves in pre-slotted nuts. Is this the best price I will get?
Any other options or tips for me?

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2019)

I just ordered them...


----------



## Smylight (Jun 28, 2016)

Pretty good price I'd say.


Pierre
www.torvisse.com


----------



## nnieman (Jun 19, 2013)

That’s a good price.
Japarts is pretty good to deal with. Based in bc.

Lee valley has some luthier supplies now, I found them reasonable.
I just bought a radius block and a fret crowning file (x mas gift cards).

Nathan


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

that same set are $89.99 where I shop.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2019)

Lincoln said:


> that same set are $89.99 where I shop.


$89 USD? or CAD?

The set I ordered came to $75 USD shipped. Would you share where you shop?

Note: Lee Valley only has larger nut files for acoustic guitars, I think they start at 12 for the high e, and I am getting a 9 for the high e.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Player99 said:


> $89 USD? or CAD?
> 
> The set I ordered came to $75 USD shipped. Would you share where you shop?
> 
> Note: Lee Valley only has larger nut files for acoustic guitars, I think they start at 12 for the high e, and I am getting a 9 for the high e.


Of course I'll share! Set of 6 UO-Chikyu Guitar Nut Files for Electric Guitars (Light gauge .009
and yes that's $89.99 CAD


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2019)

Lincoln said:


> Of course I'll share! Set of 6 UO-Chikyu Guitar Nut Files for Electric Guitars (Light gauge .009
> and yes that's $89.99 CAD


Thanks. They have some other stuff I want. A radius gauge with about 5 different curves. I like the other style that is like an upside down T that will fit under the strings much easier. Also some fret files are interesting.

I got mine here: Note: When I click the link it fails because the forum always adds an "s" the the http and then it breaks the link. I then edit the "s" out of the https and then the link will work.

Hosco UO-CHIKYU Tools & Parts VWWS Japan

The price with shipping is around $105 CAD.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

@Player99 
These are the "T style" set of radius gauges I got. The came from Greece. I bought a bunch of their stuff. So far, so good. 
G.M.I.understring radius gauges-stainless steel luthier | eBay


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2019)

Lincoln said:


> @Player99
> These are the "T style" set of radius gauges I got. The came from Greece. I bought a bunch of their stuff. So far, so good.
> G.M.I.understring radius gauges-stainless steel luthier | eBay


Thanks. What did you buy?


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2019)

nnieman said:


> That’s a good price.
> Japarts is pretty good to deal with. Based in bc.
> 
> Lee valley has some luthier supplies now, I found them reasonable.
> ...


Japarts may be based in BC, but they only deal in USD. At least there is a chance the tax won't be added when ordering out of the US. But Japarts will charge me Canadian taxes in USD.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Player99 said:


> Thanks. What did you buy?


Aside from the radius gauges, I bought one of their notched 24.75/25.5 straight edges, a 24" precision straight edge, a fret rocker, fret press with cauls, and a fret end beveling-flushing file. Pretty sure it's where I bought my fret files too. Spent a few bucks there alright over the last 5 to 10 years. 100% positive feedback, about 2 weeks delivery, what's not to love?


----------



## Smylight (Jun 28, 2016)

Lincoln said:


> Aside from the radius gauges, I bought one of their notched 24.75/25.5 straight edges, a 24" precision straight edge, a fret rocker, fret press with cauls, and a fret end beveling-flushing file. Pretty sure it's where I bought my fret files too. Spent a few bucks there alright over the last 5 to 10 years. 100% positive feedback, about 2 weeks delivery, what's not to love?


I have a good buying experience with GMI as well. These guys sell great quality stuff. Great prices, too.


Pierre
www.torvisse.com


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2019)

Are they much cheaper than StewMac?


----------



## Smylight (Jun 28, 2016)

Player99 said:


> Are they much cheaper than StewMac?


A lot of times, yes. It does help to know the prices, though.


Pierre
www.torvisse.com


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Player99 said:


> Are they much cheaper than StewMac?


I find them cheaper. And more importantly, the shipping costs seem better. At places like StewMac, MojoTone, Weber, etc, it doesn't seem to matter how small your order is. Every order is an automatic $40 shipping. So many times I've needed one little item from one of those places and they bend you over & give it to you. No lube, no kiss, nothing. As a site we need to start doing group buys or something. I dunno. But that's mostly the reason I end up dealing with GMI or Wood to Works.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2019)

Lincoln said:


> I find them cheaper. And more importantly, the shipping costs seem better. At places like StewMac, MojoTone, Weber, etc, it doesn't seem to matter how small your order is. Every order is an automatic $40 shipping. So many times I've needed one little item from one of those places and they bend you over & give it to you. No lube, no kiss, nothing. As a site we need to start doing group buys or something. I dunno. But that's mostly the reason I end up dealing with GMI or Wood to Works.


Before I ordered mine I called and the owner said shipping would be about $8 USD. So I checked out and it was $62. I phoned Buford back and he sent me an invoice for $11 shipping, and shipped soon after I paid the invoice.


----------

